# Ive noticed that Sugar has got very expensive in the last few weeks.



## ajapale

Ive noticed that Sugar has got very expensive of the last few weeks.

The cheapest sugar was 83c/kg (lidl & aldi) in the spring but now its 1.19/kg (lidl & aldi) and more expensive in SV, Dunnes and Tescos.


----------



## Sandals

This is something Iv noticed lately too as my husband using one-two bags a week. Didnt really mind the price rising to .95 in tesco of late but last thursday I didnt buy the bags priced at €1.15.


----------



## RonanC

Sandals said:


> This is something Iv noticed lately too as my husband using one-two bags a week. Didnt really mind the price rising to .95 in tesco of late but last thursday I didnt buy the bags priced at €1.15.



1-2 bags a week? I hope its not just for tea/coffee?


----------



## Guest105

Sandals said:


> This is something Iv noticed lately too as my husband using one-two bags a week.



I have heard sugar been called the 'white poison' so going through one to two bags a week is probably overdoing it slightly!


----------



## bullworth

I've definitely noticed the price going up. 1 to 2 Bags of sugar a week sounds like putting oneself in danger of becoming diabetic.


----------



## onlineprint

€1.29 in SV yesterday on their Nice price own brand


----------



## Sandals

yip sugar in everything, Im afraid, tea/coffee/porridge/cornflakes, on soda bread even. thats outside the amount of coke/fizzydrinks he drinks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

If Dr. O'Reilly gets his way we may also have a tax on it.


----------



## serotoninsid

PaddyBloggit said:


> If Dr. O'Reilly gets his way we may also have a tax on it.


Can't say that would be such a bad thing....although how well thought through will that be?  Would this lead to a rise in the use of aspartame?


----------



## ajapale

Please keep this thread to discuss the dramatic increase in the price of Sugar over the last few months.

Sugar has got very expensive in the last few weeks.

thanks


----------



## pudds

yeah €1.29 in supervalue how they dare to sell it under their Nice Price label baffles me.


----------



## mcaul

sugar is a trade commodity - similar to oil but without the wild swings.

Wheat, Rice, coffee, cocoa, corn, orange juice are other products also traded on world exchanges.

Sugar had dropped to a very low level about 2 years ago and started rising again, from bottom to recent top last April, it had doubled in price, but is now stablising near its average for past 5 years.

A while ago, a kg of sugar could be bought for 79c, now cheapest is about €1.29 and it may fall back a bit in spring, but I doubt if we'll see sub €1 again as it was uneconomical to produce it at that price.


----------



## bullworth

Sugar is still something like 1.19 Euro in aldi/lidl/tesco but if you are around Dublin city centre you can get Tate and Lyle 1 kg of sugar for something like 90 cents in the 99 cent store next door to the Iceland in the Ilac Centre.
They also have fancy brown cane sugar which is really good and still cheaper than the regular unbranded sugar elsewhere.


----------



## wbbs

Lidl caster sugar has remained at 99c since last year, I don't bother buying the granulated at 1.19, all tastes the same.


----------



## ajapale

wbbs said:


> Lidl caster sugar has remained at 99c since last year, I don't bother buying the granulated at 1.19, all tastes the same.




Thanks for the tip wbbs!
Is that 99c for a kilo or a half kilo?


----------



## wbbs

Kilo, with the baking stuff.


----------



## Smashbox

Anyway, reason for my post was I was in Musgraves yesterday. They had 10x1kg sugar for €9ish, and another offer of 2 x packs (of 10x1kg) for €17.



Mod Edit: C&C discussion moved to How do you get a Cash and Carry Card?


----------



## bullworth

Mod Edit: C&C discussion moved to How do you get a Cash and Carry Card?


----------



## bullworth

Smashbox said:


> Anyway, reason for my post was I was in Musgraves yesterday. They had 10x1kg sugar for €9ish, and another offer of 2 x packs (of 10x1kg) for €17.



Well it is still 90 Cent for a Kg of Tate and Lyle white sugar in the Ilac centre next door to the Iceland. That's exactly the same price and you don't have to buy 10 of them. But that 20 kg (2 packs of 1kg ?) for 17 euro sounds really good


----------



## ajapale

Down to 99c/kg at my local Gala. Most of the stuff there is at or near its expiry date.


----------



## bullworth

just back from some shopping. sugar raised to 99 cent per kg next to the Iceland


----------



## ajapale

It was "Gem" brand at the Gala.


----------



## STEINER

I just have some white sugar in the press for visitors.  I find the unrefined brown sugar much tastier, especially in a cup of coffee.  Own brand suffices, can't remember price at all as I only buy it every 2 months or so.


----------

